# Uponor Setup time/UV precautions?



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Two questions about Uponor:

I read somewhere that it takes Uponor about 30minutes to regain its shape after expanding to the fitting: I waited an hour, and when I pressurized the branch I had water leakage at a fitting. 

Now, the PEX isn't FULLY seated on the fitting, but it does envelop all of the ridges. It's now been 48 hours, and I was about to replace the line, but I decided to pressurize it once more, and voila! No leaks?

Would you replace the tube anyways? Or do you think the 1hr just wasn't enough for it to clamp down the first time?



Also, I'm an idiot and left the PEX in my garage for about a month after delivery. It wasn't in direct sunlight, but sun does get in. Some of the PEX I had ordered didn't come in a UV resistant packing: is there something to look for that's telling that PEX has been over-exposed to UV? Or should I just toss it and buy new?

Finally: how crazy do I have to go to prevent UV from exposing the PEX? I've been to some friends houses with unfinished basements, and the sun is coming in thru the basement window exposing the PEX for years (unprotected). Do I need to go nuts covering the PEX with foam insulation? Or should I just cover my basement Windows (drywall won't be going up for a couple months)


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I use the same system. My experience is that 20 minutes is adequate to seat the pipe on the fitting. It really is important to seat the pipe completely, the only time I have ever had a leak on a new fitting is when I failed to seat completely. As to storing the pipe in partial sun, it is certainly not recommended, but probably not a huge problem unless it was there for a year or more. Direct sun, that would be a more serious issue.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I use the same tubin', 'n think the UV light thing is Waayyy overblown on the internet,....
I wouldn't leave a roll layin' out in a field for 5 years, 'n expect to use it,....
No different than PVC,....
I don't cover it from indirect/ direct occasional light,... no problems,.... yet,...

I'm 'bout 5 or 8 years into usin' the stuff, 'n still Love it,....

I use the ssteel crimp-rings, rather than the expander, so I can't attest to it,...

I bought the crimper tool, 'n rings are cheap enough,...
Any leaks I've had, heatin' the tubin' abit, 'n retightenin' the crimp ring sealed it up,...


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I been using the pex for about 20 years, started with radiant heat and then into domestic water, I use the copper crimp rings..the secret if you have a leak on a fitting after crimping or expanding in your case..apply a little heat and that gets the pex molecules to go back to there memory..


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright... Sounds like I'm good to go then. I did quite a bit of expanding using the Milwaukee tool to buy myself time to attach the PEX to the fitting. Plus it's in the basement which is a bit cool this time of year. 

Perhaps the hour I let it sit wasn't enough in that climate? I have it at full city pressure now without an apparent leak (knock on wood) so I guess I'll leave it alone. 


Glad to hear the UV ratings are a bit over rated. I didn't want to waste $60 if not needed.


----------

